# 5 Gallon Tank Mates?



## steffanie723 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello!
I just bought a 5 gallon tank and I do want a male Betta. What would be some good tank mates? I was thinking about buying a Mystery Snail as well but I would like more. Also, I was really looking forward to buying an Upside Down Catfish. Any suggestions for me?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

steffanie723 said:


> Hello!
> I just bought a 5 gallon tank and I do want a male Betta. What would be some good tank mates? I was thinking about buying a Mystery Snail as well but I would like more. Also, I was really looking forward to buying an Upside Down Catfish. Any suggestions for me?


IMO (and I'm not alone on this) a 5 gallon is really too small for tank mates.

The only suitable tank mates for a 5 gallon are 1 mystery snail or a handful of shrimp.

Sorrry. =[ 

The good news is that if you're into shrimp you could buy a few ghost shrimp to start with then get some cherry after a month if the ghosts aren't eaten and if the cherries aren't eaten after a while then you could go for more exotic colors like Crystal Reds, Bee, Green, Blue etc. =]

Just make sure to check out this page (and the site as a whole) first before you make your exotic choices as interbreeding will destroy the color of your new shrimp. =] 
For example red and yellow shrimp don't make orange shrimp. The fry just revert to their natural brown coloring. =[

Also remember that if you keep shrimp in a predatory tank they need PLENTY of hiding space (lots of plants and such) and that you might not see them often as they might be scared to come out of hiding. =/

I advise getting a 10-30 gallon if you want tank mates because then you could have shoaling fish! <3 Like corycats! I'm not sure about the upside-down catfish but I believe that I just saw an article about them on our Parent forum Tropical Fish Keeping... I'll go look for it to see if they're compatible with betta fish. =]


----------



## dub shih (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a 5 gallon for my betta.

I have 1 ghost shrimp and one marimo ball .

Seems to workout nicely.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

dub shih said:


> I have a 5 gallon for my betta.
> 
> I have 1 ghost shrimp and one marimo ball .
> 
> Seems to workout nicely.


OMG!  You've got a Marimo ball?!?!?! SO jealous!!!! >.< They don't have them at the stores back home! I bet the shrimp looks too cute chilling on it! <3 What's your shrimp's name?


----------



## dub shih (Sep 15, 2010)

Haha didn't name the shrimp... I added it in expecting it to get eaten, but my betta is a big softy... thought it does chase it sometimes.

I guess I could call it Scampi haha.

The shrimp loves chilling on the ball and cleaning it of debris.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

dub shih said:


> Haha didn't name the shrimp... I added it in expecting it to get eaten, but my betta is a big softy... thought it does chase it sometimes.
> 
> I guess I could call it Scampi haha.
> 
> The shrimp loves chilling on the ball and cleaning it of debris.


XD bahahahaha! That's the cutest name ever! Aw! I TOTALLY have to whine to my roommate with a car to drive me to PetCo! <3 I want a shrimp and Marimo ball so bad! >u<


----------



## steffanie723 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your help! I'm actually going to buy a 10 gallon now. I'm so excited!


----------



## dub shih (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice!

Hey I'm from Illinois too!


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

just a bit of info for you to get you started looking for tank mates

the upside down catfish is also know by the common name "the lace catfish"
you will get a few more hits looking for it.

and you will be much happier with a 10 gallon tank easier to maintain and decorate  plus your betta will love it. just don't for get your heater and filter *pssss you can use a small air powered tetra intank filter rated at 3 gallon tank size for just your betta and shrimp but if you get tank mates you will still need to upgrade*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

dub shih said:


> Haha didn't name the shrimp... I added it in expecting it to get eaten, but my betta is a big softy... thought it does chase it sometimes.
> 
> I guess I could call it Scampi haha.
> 
> .


Hahaaa!! That would be a cute name for a shrimp! lol


----------

